# GM's hywire technology



## tomofreno (Mar 3, 2009)

Link to a video on GM's hydrogen powered, drive by wire technology:

http://www.flixxy.com/gm-hy-wire-concept-car.htm

Makes the debate on bms's seem quaint.


----------



## Ingot (Feb 25, 2011)

Why are all concept cars so ugly?  But, in all seriousness, that's incredible. I wonder just how much electricity it pumps out. Or it's top speed, if it's got power stores like that at hand! I so want to know more about that, but I'm assuming it'll be pricey as Hell; even in 10 years time.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

I remember that concept car on a discovery channel show I watched about 10 years ago. Not only is the throttle just a big potentiometer, but so is the brake pedal, essentially. There is no mechanical link between the brakes and the chassis........

can you imagine your brake pedal pot going bad when your coasting downhill in a 3000-pound car? not too many good ways that can end......


----------



## Ingot (Feb 25, 2011)

PZigouras said:


> I remember that concept car on a discovery channel show I watched about 10 years ago. Not only is the throttle just a big potentiometer, but so is the brake pedal, essentially. There is no mechanical link between the brakes and the chassis........
> 
> can you imagine your brake pedal pot going bad when your coasting downhill in a 3000-pound car? not too many good ways that can end......


Considering it's crumple zone is a giant windshield? I'll definitely pass on that car. Albeit, I'm sure 
they don't care about safety right now. I mean, if they did, right now, they would have another 
2 tons of safety sensors and backups and oven more bolts connecting the top to the chassis, etc, 
etc, etc. Heh, imagine in 20 years time when they need to add 18 tons of required safety equipment.


----------

